# using soil in fish tank.



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

what soils would you recommend? i am about to start up my 20 gallon high again and was hoping to put some soil in there to help the plants grow better.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Soil can be a pian. You have to cap it with something like sand or you'll have a big mess. Also if you rescape at all it will cause problems. Soil also leaches ammonia for a while. But miracle grow organic choice potting mix is what most I've heard of using.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

It will leach ammonia and i will have to anchor it down with sand.Well i have wanted to use sand before,and this will force me to finally get one of those water chemistry kits. I think i would be able to power through it.
thank you chenowethpm


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can also look for ADA aquasoil. Its a little cleaner and made specifically for plants. They have other planted tank soils as well.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

What I used is Miracle Grow Organic Potting Soil and it worked well. It is what I saw most recommended, if you buy this make sure it is the "organic" because you don't want any fertilizers in the soil. If you use soil you will need to cap it with about an inch of sand or gravel. I have rearranged a few plants without problems but if your going to do much plant rescaping I would stay away from dirt and go with something like ADA aquasoil as majerah1 stated.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well i looked up Miracle Grow Organic Potting Soil on amazon.com and i dont think it ships to georgia . here is the link for it.http://www.amazon.com/Miracle-Gro-7...-1&keywords=Miracle+Grow+Organic+Potting+Soil
how did yall get your Miracle Grow Organic Potting Soil?


----------



## tscarborough (Mar 24, 2015)

I only used soil in potted plants (I used dirt from a creek), covered by a cap of sphagnum moss.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

just looked up sphagnum moss and it looks cool.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

big b said:


> well i looked up Miracle Grow Organic Potting Soil on amazon.com and i dont think it ships to georgia . here is the link for it.Amazon.com: Miracle-Gro 72983510 Organic Choice Potting Mix, 32-Quart (currently ships to select Northeastern & Midwestern states): Patio, Lawn & Garden
> how did yall get your Miracle Grow Organic Potting Soil?


That is what I used, I purchased mine at a local Ace Hardware, so you might check your local hardware/garden center. There are many helpful videos on YouTube. Do a search for dirted tank.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

There is a local hard ware store up the street from my house,i'll go check it in about an hour or two.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Home Depot and Lowe's both have MGOPM as well.

I would suggest soaking, straining, and drying to remove as much of the organic material (twigs, leaves, etc) that will decompose and cause hydrogen sulfide pockets and other bad stuff. There's a great thread on this process called Mineralizing Topsoil, here's the link:
How-To: Mineralized Soil Substrate, by Aaron Talbot - Library - Aquatic Plant Central


----------



## mooncon (Feb 13, 2015)

What gizmo said mineralize it before you use it and it is very stable I never see any spikes in ammonia or anything else.If you have cycled media it is put it together and put your fish in.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

thanks so much,my mom went to lowes this morning to pick up some stuff and she got me a bag of that dirt(heavy!)and she got me an API master freshwater test kit.yay!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Seems tough,but i can do it. Do i really need dolomite or muriate of potash? I plan to skip step 4 and 6.possibly step 7 if i can. What does the dolomite and muriate of potash even do?


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

I used Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix right out of the bag and only removed a few larger pieces of wood. My tank has been running for over a year and plants and fish are doing well. As I said before, you should search YouTube for dirted tank or google.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Wait,so you just got the big pieces out of the bag and then put something over it to cap it then filled it with water?


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

big b said:


> Wait,so you just got the big pieces out of the bag and then put something over it to cap it then filled it with water?


No! Some people sift the soil so it is all really fine and others just leave as it is. If you watch videos on this topic some people take out any pieces of wood that might be in the soil. I was just saying that I removed a few pieces of wood but pretty much left it as is.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh,ok. I plan to watch a few youtube videos after I get back form helping my aunt Donna move(im getting paid!!).


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

What about mineralizing some top soil?


----------

